# الجزء الثالث من البرنامج التدريبى ( كورس الفتيس الاوتوماتك At كامل Bdf)



## mohamed abouzahra (23 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
اليوم احضرت لكم كورس تدريبى تخصصى ملوش حل عن الفتيس الاوتوماتك AT 

ان شاء الله ينال اعجابكم .

رابط التحميل بالمرفقات :

باسورد فك الكورس .
abouzahra

الملف مساحتة 10.63 MB بس فية المفيد . ان شاء الله


----------



## elmalwany (24 أغسطس 2007)

أفاض اللة عليكم من علمة


----------



## mec_eng (24 أغسطس 2007)

أسأل الله أن يفتح عليك الرزق من أوسع أبوابه


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (24 أغسطس 2007)

mec_eng قال:


> أسأل الله أن يفتح عليك الرزق من أوسع أبوابه


 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (26 أغسطس 2007)

هذا الملف رائع، جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (26 أغسطس 2007)

A.mak قال:


> هذا الملف رائع، جزاك الله خيرا


 

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## يقظان القيسي (26 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed 3x (26 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف شكر...عمل رائع


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (27 أغسطس 2007)

يقظان القيسي قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> جزاك الله خيرا


 

شكرا اخى الحبيب


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (27 أغسطس 2007)

ahmed 3x قال:


> الف الف شكر...عمل رائع


 

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

:55: 
:14: 
:80: 
:31:


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخى الكريم
أومال فين الأجزاء 1 و 2 يا باشمهندس أبو زهرة :58:


----------



## mmech_72 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك على الافادة


----------



## محمدصيام (19 يوليو 2008)

thank u very much


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (24 يوليو 2008)

ألف شكر و نتمنى منكم الإستمرار


----------



## elmahdy78 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed taye3 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيييييييييرا


----------



## مصطفى عقدة (19 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا*

بارك الله فيك:20:


----------



## malak200029 (19 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## elakwah (1 أغسطس 2010)

اخى محمد انا حاولت تحميل الملف ولكنى لم اجده 
ممكن من فضلك ترفعة تانى


----------



## جي اه (13 أبريل 2011)

الملف اتحزف 
ممكن فعه تاني


----------



## ابو ربحي (16 أبريل 2011)

no such file

يبدو ان الملف محذوف اخي محمد ابو زهرة 
نتمنى منك اعادة رفعه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng/hamdy (28 سبتمبر 2011)

كل اقول للمهندس ابو زهرة هذا الرابط غير صالح


----------



## eng/hamdy (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*ارجو تعديل الرابط*

احب اقول للمهندس ابو زهرة هذا الرابط غير صالح


----------



## eng/hamdy (28 سبتمبر 2011)

احب اقول للمهندس ابو زهرة هذا الرابط غير صالح


----------



## حسام محي الدين (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو للاهميه ارباط مش شغال


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

no such file


----------



## knawya5 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الرابط مش شغال يابرنس ياريت تعيد رفعه


----------



## djamel_dz (25 نوفمبر 2011)

merciiiiiiii


----------



## black88star (25 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
متشكر


----------

